# Disbudding Swiss Bucks-pics



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I've mentioned several times about disbudding swiss bucks and the *V *that runs from their hornbuds...well, I let this OB buck get 5 days old before I disbudded him to show the *V* I am talking about. I am using a Rhinehart X-30. The buds are already hard, formed and starting to get a horn tip just ready to break through the skin. Just a single burn with the X-30 would not have gotten the complete ridges and a scur would have formed at the ridges. This is the first time I've done a figure 8, but thought I'd try it. I have had very good results from just laying the iron on the ridges...will know when the scabs come off if I like the figure 8, better.

*Note: does do NOT have these ridges and a single burn is all that's needed to disbud without scurs.










This is laying the iron on it's side and burning the ridge.









This is a figure 8 toward the nose burning the ridge:









Kaye


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow. How long did you hold the iron on the front "v" area?


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

That's the pattern I use the figure 8 : ) On the Saanens not on the nubians. Thats a great photo of the ridges.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Are these type of horns on Swiss kids only? I've gad a problem with La Mancha bucklings getting scurs, but not my Nubian bucks. Kathie


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, it is really good info.


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you Kaye. This is very helpful as I have to burn my first Alpine buckling soon.
Christina


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful pictures and training Kaye you need that in Goat 101 now. Thanks


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Cool! Nice copper rings.. :biggrin


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Great pics Kaye. I started doing this on all my bucks(laying edge of iron on the ridge) after Kaye showed me one day where those ridges were. Lamanchas (mine anyway) have the ridges. Makes a big difference on whether you get scurs on those bucks.


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

Kaye -- Thank you so much!


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you! Hubby was a lot of help in getting the pictures...and he *sure* doesn't enjoy disbudding! :/



> Are these type of horns on Swiss kids only?


Usually, _everything_ but Nubians (I'm not sure about AN, never disbudded one). Some Lamanchas with swiss backgrounds will, have done a few ND that had the ridges...VERY PLAIN on them, but they were 2 wks. old.



> How long did you hold the iron on the front "v" area


6-8 seconds, just like the horn buds. You will get a slight indention of copper color. I also ever so slightly roll the iron to get the edges of ridge.
Kaye


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Kaye.

Man! Makes me glad I don't have to burn like than on my Nubians or LaManchas for that matter. 

Sara


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Great photos Kaye! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you Kaye and yes goatkeeping 101 after everyone sees it on here. vicki


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Thank you so very much! This is very much appreciated. I will come back and look at the pictures several times. Very nice.

Do you do this V pattern for the doelings too?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Very explanatory, may we use this for a 4-H example? Thanks Tammy


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow and nice pictures!


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> Do you do this V pattern for the doelings too?


No. Doelings do not have the ridges that bucklings do. One burn around the horn bud is enough.



> Very explanatory, may we use this for a 4-H example? Thanks Tammy


Yes, you certainly can! thank you for asking.
Kaye


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Thank you. I hope this topic is Sticky'd because it is a good one.


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

Nubian bucklings will have them too, if you wait too long (smile).
Very good pictures, Kaye. Shows people what the copper rings should look like also.
Good job,
Les


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Great pics thanks. I did my first two last week and have four more to do on Saturday. From the looks of it the caps were not popped off. Should I be popping the tops of and exposing the skull?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You can find these excellent photos in goatkeeping 101 also, thanks Kaye. Vicki


----------



## MeadowWild (Dec 11, 2012)

Just what i was looking for! thanks, Kaye! very, very helpful.


----------

